# can anyone reccomend a nice yard in the M26 area?!



## natashaj (29 March 2013)

Hellooo!

I have just started a job in the M26 area & possibly looking to move my horse closer if I can find the right yard, but I don't really know the area.. other than Riders farm & I don't want him on there.

It needs to have all year turn out though, even if it's limited. And could do with off road hacking. And a ménage. 

Help please


----------



## dollface (29 March 2013)

M26 is in Kent, not the north west! Do you mean M62?


----------



## natashaj (29 March 2013)

No, M26 is the post code area for Kearsley/Radcliffe area in Manchester


----------



## xloopylozzax (29 March 2013)

I was also confused by that 
But i realised that since the M62 is 107 miles long it had to be a postcode area


----------



## dollface (29 March 2013)

Ah sorry didn't realise you meant postcode! I was thinking on motorways sorry x


----------



## DressageDiva1962 (11 April 2013)

natashaj said:



			No, M26 is the post code area for Kearsley/Radcliffe area in Manchester 

Click to expand...

Try Lower Heaps Farm off Ringley Road West just outside Ringley Village. Nice yard and direct hacking straight onto the nature trail.


----------



## GrumpyHero (16 April 2013)

Have a look at Wardley Grange and Clifton Country Park - plenty of off road hacking and i believe good turnout?
Wardley has a website, not too sure about the clifton one x


----------



## Arabianlover22 (16 April 2013)

Clifton country park is a great yard and there's fab hacking round there and they also have their own shows/riding club. On the road where Lower Heaps is Ringley Road,the road is literally full of stables, livery yards. You'll have to ride around and turn up and ask but there are loads of places on that round and surrounding. Good Luck!


----------

